# Fliegenfischen auf Ibiza



## Tisie (21. August 2006)

Hallo,

dieses Jahr geht's im Sommerurlaub nach Ibiza. Das Zugeständnis mußte ich einfach mal machen, dafür geht's nächstes Jahr evtl. nach Südengland oder Irland  ... am 27.08. geht der Flieger und eine Fliegenrute kommt natürlich mit an Bord. Wir werden für zwei Wochen im Westen der Insel im Calimera Delfin Playa wohnen, das ist an der Bucht von Cala Codolar.

Hat dort schonmal jemand gefischt? Von den Felsen müßte doch was gehen ... oder gibt es woanders evtl. noch gute Plätze? Wir haben in der zweiten Woche einen Mietwagen und könnten so auch andere Stellen anfahren.

Ich habe die Suchfunktion mal ein bißchen bemüht, aber bis auf die Meeräschenfischerei in den Häfen mit Weißbrot und zig Drillingen sind konkrete Infos recht rar. Hat das schonmal jemand mit der Fliege probiert?

Eine Angelerlaubnis benötigt man wirklich nicht?

Vielen Dank, Matthias


----------



## elchfranorge (10. September 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Ibiza*

Hey,
würde mich interessieren, wie es auf Ibiza war! Wir fliegen (naja muss auch mal sein, waren gerade in Norwegen  ) im Herbst nach Ibiza.
Wie war die Fliegenfischerei?Lohnt es die Rute mitzunehmen??
Würd mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen...
Grüße
Christian


----------



## Tisie (12. September 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Ibiza*

Hi Christian,

die zwei Wochen auf Ibiza waren super, ein wirklich toller Urlaub! Auch wenn die Angelei nicht im Vordergrund stand, habe ich es mit der Fliegenrute auf die Flossenträger im Mittelmeer probiert. Beim Schnorcheln in unserer Badebucht habe ich viele Fische gesehen. Die größten Fische waren (vermutlich) Meerbrassen bis ca. 35cm. Weiterhin konnte ich neben diversen anderen Fischen auch gut handlange Meeräschen beobachten.

Mein Angelversuch frühmorgens am Strand blieb jedoch erfolglos. Da ist man mit einer leichten Grundrute und Fischfetzen oder Tintenfischstücken als Köder sicher erfolgreicher?! An einer felsigen Bucht konnte ich dann aber einen schön gefärbten Schriftbarsch auf einen kleinen Polarfibre-Streamer fangen.

Einmal haben größere Fische in einem Schwarm kleiner Fische geraubt, das sah schon sehr spektakulär aus. Aber an dieser Stelle war Steilküste und nicht ans Wasser heranzukommen. Ich hatte meine Rute da auch nicht dabei ... aber meine Kamera mit 10x optischen Zoom 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## elchfranorge (12. September 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Ibiza*

Hey Matthias,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort...
Ich denke ich werd vielleicht dann eher mal ne kleine Spinnrute mitnehmen, oder ich lass es eben ganz... Iss ja auch bei mir so, dass das Angeln bei diesem Urlaub natürlich nicht im Mittelpunkt stehen soll, dass hatte ich ja gerade in Norwegen. Haben in Norwegen übrigends in einem tollen Forellenbach gefischt... traumhafte Verhältnisse. Hatten den Eindruck, da wird nie gefischt. 37  Forellen war die Beute in nur 6 Std. Und da sind noch sehr viele drin....

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Tisie (13. September 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Ibiza*

Moin Christian,

gern geschehen #h 

Ich war in den zwei Wochen auf Ibiza auch nur zweimal angeln, aber das nächste Mal werde ich das etwas intensivieren und sicher noch mehr ausprobieren und mich nicht nur auf's Fliegenfischen beschränken. Gerade was man so beim Schnorcheln sieht, macht Appetit auf mehr 

In Norge haben wir auch mal an so einem Bach gefischt - jeder Wurf ein Treffer, aber alles nur handlange und halb verhungerte Forellen. Kein Wunder, daß die sich auf alles stürzen, was sich bewegt.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Farina (14. September 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Ibiza*



elchfranorge schrieb:


> Hey Matthias,
> Haben in Norwegen übrigends in einem tollen Forellenbach gefischt... traumhafte Verhältnisse. Hatten den Eindruck, da wird nie gefischt. 37 Forellen war die Beute in nur 6 Std. Und da sind noch sehr viele drin....
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Christian


 
Hallo Christian,

ein herzliches Petri zum tollen Ergebnis, hast du von den 37 Forellen Filets gemacht oder Sie im ganzen in die Froste gepackt??

Gruß Farina


----------



## elchfranorge (17. September 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Ibiza*

... haben sie filetiert und dann wie Sahnehering eingelegt!! Sehr lecker!! :l


----------



## Farina (19. September 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Ibiza*



elchfranorge schrieb:


> ... haben sie filetiert und dann wie Sahnehering eingelegt!! Sehr lecker!! :l


 

Klasse,genau aus diesen Gründen sind wir Deutschen im Ausland so beliebt.#d 

37 Forellen!!!!! Meine Gott hast Du einen Knall:v 


Farina


----------



## guifri (19. September 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Ibiza*

Farina von den kleinen Strolchen war aber deutlich netter...

Erst fragen, dann draufhauen? Wer hat denn schlecht geschi..en...äh geschlafen?da 

#d #d #d


----------



## Leif (19. September 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Ibiza*

Oh je.

Geht schon wieder los.
Ist natürlich etwas hinterhältig erst zu fragen und dann zu schießen.
Aber besser als erst zu schießen, wenn nix war.
Es gibt keine vernünftige Begründung 37 Forellen mitzunehmen!
Es sei denn, du hast 11 Kinder mit 11 Enkeln und 11 Urenkeln.
Aber man hätte sich denken können, wer fragt schon aus intresse, wie man seine Fische einfriert.


----------



## Tisie (19. September 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Ibiza*

Eigentlich ging es hier ja ums Fliegenfischen auf Ibiza ... nur mal so zur Erinnerung.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Farina (20. September 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Ibiza*



Leif schrieb:


> Oh je.
> 
> Geht schon wieder los.
> Ist natürlich etwas hinterhältig erst zu fragen und dann zu schießen.
> ...


 

Hallo Leif,

die Frage war, dass gebe ich zu,sehr hinterhältig.

Sicherlich hatte ich die Vermutung, dass es sich um einen zweibeinigen Kormoran handelt.

Dieses Verhalten, was besonders wir Deutschen im In- u. Ausland an den Tag legen, macht unsere Gewässer kaputt und das ist einfach zum heulen.:c #q 

Wie kann ich, aus einem Wildwasser in Norwegen, 37 in Worten siebenunddreißig Forellen entnehmen!!!! ich begreife das einfach nicht wie man so unüberlegt,rücksichtslos und doof handeln kann.

So einem Angler ( man dürfte ihn meiner Meinung nach garnicht so nennen) sollte man seine Prüfungspapiere auf Lebzeit einziehen.

Sorry, aber das ist meine Meinung....

Farina

P.S. @Tisie

Ich weiß es geht nicht um Ibiza, aber als waidgerechter Fischer, der Du nunmal bist, verstehst Du sicherlich das man auf dieses Verhalten eingehen muß.


----------



## spin-paule (20. September 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Ibiza*

Moin Matthias,
nice pics! Ich kenne mich ja kaum mit Mittelmeerfische aus und bei dem Schriftbarsch hätte ich vermutlich Muffe gehabt, den überhaupt anzufassen. Seine grelle Färbung ist fantastisch (hmmm... könnte sich ja glatt als Köfi im Süsswasser eignen:q ).
Noch interessanter finde ich die Schwarm-Aufnahmen. Erst bei genauerer Betrachtung habe ich (vermutlich) einen Räuber entdeckt:
http://img205.*ih.us/img205/975/angriff2df2.jpg
"Ein Königreich für einen Wobbler/Spinner o.ä." 

Vielen Dank für die schönen Aufnahmen!
Gruß#h ,
Spin-Paule


----------



## Tisie (20. September 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Ibiza*

Hallo Spin-Paule,

bei dem Barsch dachte ich erst an einen kleinen Zackenbarsch und habe ihn auch mit der Aufforderung, mir doch bitte seine schwergewichtigen Großeltern vorbeizuschicken, zurückgesetzt  ... hat er aber nicht gemacht 

Als ich dann im Aquarium gelesen habe, daß es gar kein Zackenbarsch war und die Schriftbarsche nicht viel größer werden als das von mir gefangene Exemplar, war mir auch klar, warum der Kleine meinem Wunsch gar nicht nachkommen konnte 



spin-paule schrieb:


> Noch interessanter finde ich die Schwarm-Aufnahmen. Erst bei genauerer Betrachtung habe ich (vermutlich) einen Räuber entdeckt


 Richtig, gut gesehen #6 ... leider habe ich nur die "zweite Halbzeit" des Raubzuges fotografieren können. Von der Form der Räuber würde ich auf kleine Thunfische/Bonitos schließen (besonders wegen der extrem schmalen Schwanzwurzel), aber ich weiß nicht, ob die so dicht am Ufer jagen |kopfkrat

Ja, ja, da hätte ich meinen Streamer schon gerne mal durchgezogen |rolleyes ... aber das ist wahrscheinlich wie ein Sechser im Lotto, genau im richtigen Moment an der richtigen Stelle zu stehen und dann die raubenden Fische auch noch in Reichweite zu haben (<30m mit der Fliegenrute).

@Farina:



Farina schrieb:


> P.S. @Tisie
> 
> Ich weiß es geht nicht um Ibiza, aber als waidgerechter Fischer, der Du nunmal bist, verstehst Du sicherlich das man auf dieses Verhalten eingehen muß.


Das verstehe ich schon, aber Deine Art darauf "einzugehen" gefällt mir nicht. Schließlich hat Christian in seinem ersten Posting nur geschrieben, daß er die Forellen gefangen hat, nicht daß er sie auch entnommen hat. Eine Rückfrage per PN hätte das sicher schnell geklärt. Und falls die Forellen wirklich entnommen wurden, kennst Du denn die Bedingungen und Vorschriften an dem Bach? Vielleicht besteht ja sogar eine Entnahmepflicht, weil der Besitzer/Pächter den Überbestand verbutteter Kleinforellen dezimieren will? Fragen über Fragen, aber Du haust erstmal voll drauf #d

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## 321_Pesca (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Ibiza*

ich fahre regelmäßig nach Formentera, die kleinere Insel unter Ibiza.die verhältnisse sind odrt genauso wie auf deinem Foto!
Da ich seit etwas mehr als 10 jahren nach formentera fahren weiß ich ungefär was da auf deinen Fotos vor sich geht.
1. Fotoer Barsch ist nciht gefährlich!gefährlicher sind die kleinen Drachenköpfe die schonaml beißen!
2.+3. Foto:ich vernute nal das es sich bei den kleinen Fischen um Meeräschen oder kleine Sardellen oder Sardienen handelt.ich habe die erfahrungen gemacht, dass diese etwas größeren Fische unterhalb des Schwarms eher Geißbrassen oder einzelne  Golstriemen sind. ich tippe aber eher auf Geißbrassen, da Goldstriemen mehr in größeren Trupps auftreten.

Allgemein würd ich aber sagen das du mit einer Fliegenrute nicht schlecht bedient bist!ich Fische selber seit 2 jahren mit der fliege habs allerdings noch nicht damit im mittelmeer ausprobiert.
Eins weiß ich aber wenn du oder jemand anderes nochmal ans mittelmeer fahren sollte, nehmt unbedingt eine Brotfliegen imitation aus Eisbärenfell mit das wird der gängigste köder mit der fliegen rute sein!ansonsten kleine Fisch Streamerchen die Knapp unter der Oberfläche angeboten werden müssen.
Desweiteren würde ich eine Meerforellen-Rute mitnehmen.
Ich habe gute erfahrungen mit der Meeforellenrute von Balzer gemacht und zwar mit der Magna Mgic, die hat eine länge von 3,10m und ein Wurfgewicht von 10-45 gr.,eine große Statio mit 14-17er geflochtenen oder 25-30 er mono  sollte schon drinn sein am besten so an die 300 Meter. als köder emphele ich euch die üblichen Meerforellenblinker, wovor ihr am besten eine Hard Mono vorfach schaltet so von 1-1,5 m.dann nur noch raus damit und möglcihgst schnell kurbeln!!! das reizt!
probierts aus ich kanns nur emphelen.
juhu am in 3 tagen gehts wieder los!

also MFG & Petri Heil


321_pesca

PS: Sry für rechtschreibung


----------



## Mr. Sprock (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Ibiza*

Schöner Beitrag, Pesca!

Frage: Werden dort vom Ufer mit der Spinnrute auch kleine Bonitos, Barracudas, Goldmakrelen und Stachelmakrelen gefangen, evtl. nachts?


----------



## 321_Pesca (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Ibiza*

Hallo Thilo!

ich habe die bsten erfahrungen immer tagsüber gemacht.abend s gehe ich nur mit naturködern angeln. zu deiner frage ob man auch mit spin auf bonitos etc. fangen kann . Ja klar ich fische jetzt seit 2 jahren intensiv mit der spinnrute im mittelmeer(auf formentera).ich fange dort hauptsächlich Palometas(stachelmakrele) und barrak. vom Ufer aus.ich habe auch schon bonitos gesehen aber nie gekriegt.am besten ist du probierst es einmal selber.Kleienr tipp noch, wenn jemadn am mittelmeer spinnfischen geht am besten nie am strand sondern mehr an so flachen klippen.ideal wären ine wasser tiefe von 3-10 m. oder noch mehr,die ersten 80 metern sollten im wasser vom ufer aus gesehen am betsen felsig sein und danach sollte der gewässerboden dann sandig werden.Ihr müsst dann ins sandige werfen absinken lassen und so shcnell wie es geht einkurbeln. 
PS:man sieht die fische nur selten die kommen wie aus dem nichts.

mfg & Petri Heil

321_pesca:m


----------



## Mr. Sprock (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Ibiza*

Hallo Pesca,

vielen Dank für deine Tipps!


----------



## 321_Pesca (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Ibiza*

no problem wenn ihr mehr braucht einfach fragen!


----------



## Tisie (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Ibiza*

Sehr interessant, Pesca!

Wo genau fischst Du denn auf Formentera?

Fischst Du mit der Spinnrute einfach drauf los oder nur zu bestimmten Zeiten oder wenn es raubt? Welche Köder verwendest Du?

Und wie angelst Du mit Natürköder? Auch an den felsigen Abschnitten oder am Strand?

Viele Grüße, Matthias

P.S.: Ich wünsche Dir einen schönen Urlaub, Du bist wahrscheinlich schon unterwegs?! Ich bin schon gespannt auf Deinen Bericht!


----------



## 321_Pesca (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Ibiza*



Tisie schrieb:


> Wo genau fischst Du denn auf Formentera?


Ich fische fast überall wo es geht meistens an den Klippen in Es Calo. Eine sehr gute stelle ist aber der Hafen von La Savina .Dort habe ich diesen Urlaub am meisten gefischt.im Hafen selber darf man nicht fischen ,aber von den wellen brechern aus schon.auch erlaubt ist das angeln von der langen hafenwand an die das offene Meer schlägt.


Tisie schrieb:


> Fischst Du mit der Spinnrute einfach drauf los oder nur zu bestimmten Zeiten oder wenn es raubt? Welche Köder verwendest Du?


Nein die spinnrute/-en hab ich fast imer dabei.
Ich beobachtet das wasser(ob fische springen (gejagt werden))!verhalten der Strömungen,Rückenwind oder Aufllandiger wind ,die baschaffenheit des Ufers und die beschaffenheit des grundes am wasser.ich hab in diesem urlaub auch ganz besonders gemerkt das man einheimische ansprechen muss und alles probieren muss manche fische  kommen nur zu ganz bestimmten zeiten ans Ufer.ich habe diesen urlaub z.B. wann die zeit kommt wo die barrakudas ans ufer kommen.anfang oktober und dann in der dämmerung bis in den späten aben komm diese zum rauben in die /den Hafen.als köder geht fast alles.sehr gut sollen wobbler gehen um auf barrakudas und ähnliches zu fischen.
bei rückenwind sind diese auch nciht schlecht zu werfen nur bei aufllandigem wind musste wohl auf blinler zurückgreifen.


Tisie schrieb:


> Und wie angelst Du mit Natürköder? Auch an den felsigen Abschnitten oder am Strand?


Es gibt zum naturköderangeln viele unterschiedliche montagen.am besten eine 4 meter rute mit ner großspuligen Rolle .ich habe diese Urlaub mit einer Corastrong Zoom in Stärke 14 mm gefischt.es geht aber auch 30er bis 40er oder sogar 50er Mono.
nun zu den Montagen also ich habe diesen urlaub die grünen Anti-tangle röhrchen mitgenommen und mit einen ganz normalen vorfach gefischt,bleie in einem bereich von 60-150gr.ich fische fast nur in einem misch aus feslen, seegras und sand.(dieses mal egal bei welchen wurf 0% Hänger oder abriss.)als köder kaufe ich mir die seeringelwürmer und ziehe die kommplett bis auf ein kleines stück auf das vorfach.kleine wurmhaken sind ideal falls die fische zu tief schlucken einfach haken in einer größeren nummer probieren.
also nur gute erfahrungen damit gemacht!egal wo!
du kannst aber auch ganz herkömmlich mi naturködern fischen einfach birnenblei ans ende eines mono-vorfaches und ein parternoster aus 3-5 haken darüber.mit ködern bestücken fertig aber so wie ich es immer gerne sage probieren geht über studieren.


Tisie schrieb:


> P.S.: Ich wünsche Dir einen schönen Urlaub, Du bist wahrscheinlich schon unterwegs?!


Stimmt




MFG & Petri heil

321_pesca (johannes)


----------



## Tisie (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Ibiza*

Hallo Johannes,

vielen Dank für Deinen ausführlichen Bericht und die Infos!

Gibt's auch ein paar Bilder von Deinem Urlaub (natürlich mit dicken Fischen )?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## 321_Pesca (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Ibiza*

hallo tisie 

hab kiene Fotos geschossen .aber vlt. mach ich ende dezember welche dann bin ihc wieder da für 2 wochen


MFG & Petri Heil

johannes alias 321_Pesca


----------



## Tisie (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Ibiza*

Hallo Johannes,

Du Glücklicher |rolleyes ... na dann pack die Kamera ein im Dezember und fang viele dicke Fische!

Hast Du eine Empfehlung bez. Hotel/Pension auf Formentera?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Mr. Sprock (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Ibiza*

Hi Johannes,

tolle Infos mal wieder #6  , Danke.
Deine Berichte würden hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=22
sicher auch einige Leute interessieren.

TL!


----------



## 321_Pesca (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Ibiza*

Hallo Tisie ,Hallo Thilo

@Tisie
Kommt ganz drauf an was du so bevorzugst ich kann dir da leider nichts genaues sagen , da meine eltern dort eine Finca besitzen und ich nicht in hotels oder Pensionen urlaub mache musst du vlt mal im internet gucken.
z.B. www.formentera-island.de
dort findest du sicher Infos!

@Thilo
ich werde dezember mal meine Fliegenrute einpacken und dann ausführlich berichten, da ich jetzt noch nie mit der fliege vor ort gefischt habe (fische sowieso eher selten mit der fliegenrute.)
aber vlt. setzt ich mich demnächst hin und gestallte eine Internet-Seite für das fischen im Mittelmeer besonders im Raum Ibiza und Formentera.

mfg & petri heil

johannes


----------



## Tisie (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Ibiza*

Vielen Dank für den Link, Johannes!



321_Pesca schrieb:


> ... vlt. setzt ich mich demnächst hin und gestallte eine Internet-Seite für das fischen im Mittelmeer besonders im Raum Ibiza und Formentera.


Na das wär doch mal was #6 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## 321_Pesca (29. November 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Ibiza*

so website ist im aufbau! sollte so neujahr fertig sein! bis dahin petri Heil und mega fänge!

ps:am 23 Dezember 06 gehts wieder ab nach Formi und dann werde ich Bilder und berichte mit auf der website veröffentlichen!


----------



## Tisie (30. November 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Ibiza*



321_Pesca schrieb:


> so website ist im aufbau! sollte so neujahr fertig sein! bis dahin petri Heil und mega fänge!
> 
> ps:am 23 Dezember 06 gehts wieder ab nach Formi und dann werde ich Bilder und berichte mit auf der website veröffentlichen!



Prima, Johannes, da freue ich mich drauf! Hast Du schon einen entsprechenden Link am Start?

Viele Grüße, Matthias

P.S.: Wir haben letzte Woche übrigens für 2007 gebucht, natürlich wieder im Calimera Delfin Playa auf Ibiza |rolleyes


----------



## 321_Pesca (30. November 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Ibiza*

hallo tisie 

nein ich hab noch keinen link am start da ich die erst on stelle wenn dei komplett fertig ist!


> Wir haben letzte Woche übrigens für 2007 gebucht, natürlich wieder im Calimera Delfin Playa auf Ibiza |rolleyes



schön wan gehts denn ab?mein Vater hat auch shcon die die letztn 3 wochen der sommerferien NRW nächstes jahr gebucht und weihnachten gehts nächstes jahr auch weider hin

mfg 

Johannes


----------



## Tisie (30. November 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Ibiza*

Hallo Johannes,

wir fahren wieder Ende August/Anfang September und machen nächstes Jahr bestimmt auch mal einen Abstecher nach Formentera 

Viele Grüße und weiterhin gutes Gelingen für Deine HP!

Matthias


----------



## 321_Pesca (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Ibiza*

hi Tisie 

ich flieg ja am 22 Dezember wieder runner und wollte meien fliegen rute mal mitnehemen. Hab halt so üblich als anfänger mir ne Exori Fariplay fly gekauft #5/6, als rolle hab ich mit mal ne ganz billige gekauft (irgend sonne large abor #5/6)und dazu hab ich mir im fachmarkt ne sinktip von abu geholt. meine Frage wäre mit was für ner rute, rolle, schnur, klasse haste gefischt??

mfg

Johannes


----------



## Tisie (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Ibiza*

Hallo Johannes,

die Schnurklasse hängt von den äußeren Bedingungen und der zu erwarteten Fischgröße ab. Ich hatte eine 8er Rute dabei, welche für den kleinen Barsch natürlich total überdimensioniert war. Aber in Anbetracht von Fangchancen auf kleine Thunfische, Barakuda, Bluefisch, usw. halte ich eine Fliegenrute der Klasse 8 für die absolute Untergrenze. Selbst auf kleinere Fischarten wie Meeräschen oder den verschiedenen Brassen-Arten würde ich nicht unter 6 gehen, welche dann aber entsprechend schnell und rückgratstark sein sollte.

Ich kenne Deine Rute nicht, aber ich vermute mal, daß diese als Allround-Modell für die klassische Forellenangelei in Flüssen ausgelegt ist und damit eher eine moderate Aktion besitzt. Das heißt, daß Du damit unter den am Meer auftretenden Bedingungen (Wind, große Fliegen, kampfstarke Fische) ziemlich hoffnungslos dastehen wirst. Ich will Dir nicht den Mut nehmen, aber oftmals ist ein Dämpfer der ersten großen Euphorie zu Hause leichter zu ertragen als im Urlaub 

Wenn Du im Fliegenfischen schon etwas Erfahrung hast, nimm die Rute einfach mit und probiere es damit auf die kleineren Fischarten in Ufernähe - mehr als schiefgehen kann es ja nicht. Als frischer Anfänger würde ich mich zu Beginn aber nicht gleich ans Meer stellen, sondern zu Hause erstmal etwas üben, am besten mit einem befreundeten Fliegenfischer an Deiner Seite und an einem Gewässer, wo der Weg zum ersten Erfolgserlebnis nicht so lang und steinig ist (z.B. an einer Forellenanlage). Wenn Du Gefallen an dieser Angelart findest, dann kommt irgendwann auch eine passende 8er Rute dazu (am besten gleich 4-teilig => Flieger!), mit der Du nicht nur im Mittelmeer fischen kannst, sondern auch zu Hause auf Hecht, Zander und Rapfen oder an der Ostsee auf Meerforelle oder ... das ist ein Universalgerät.

Viele Grüße, Matthias

P.S.: @Admins: Der Thread ist im Fliegenfischer-Bereich sicher besser aufgehoben, oder?! Vielleicht könnt Ihr ihn ja verschieben?!


----------



## 321_Pesca (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Ibiza*

Hey tisie 

jo bei meinem 5/6 er gerät hab ich auch so meine bedenken.
aber ich probiers mal.
als eine änfängerrute mit der klasse 8 und vierteilig habe ich mir auch shcon eine  von DAM im katalog angeschaut ma gucken vlt ist es keine so shclehcte alternative!
DAM forrester fly heißt die !

mfg 

Johannes


----------



## Tisie (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Ibiza*

Hallo Johannes,

die Forrester Fly von DAM habe ich in einer kleineren Schnurklasse mal bei einem Kumpel geworfen und fand die gar nicht schlecht, für den Preis (ich glaube ~30-40€ bei Askari im Angebot) sogar sehr gut, wenn man die Ausstattung bedenkt (Transportrohr inkl.). Sicher nicht mit den hochwertigen Markengeräten zu vergleichen, aber für den Anfang machst Du mit der Rute absolut nichts falsch ... ich habe damals auch mit DAM-Fliegenruten geangelt und schöne Fische damit gefangen 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## 321_Pesca (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Ibiza*

jo die rute hat ich bei askari auch angesprochen kostet glaubich mometan 39,95 als 7/8 er!
anfang nächsten jahres ist ja in duisburg angler messe da voltle ich ma gucken ob es das was günstiges gibt ansonsten greif ich auf askari zurück!

johannes


----------



## 321_Pesca (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Ibiza*

aber diesen uzrlaub nehme ich kene fliegenrute mit !
ich hab mir jetzt ne brandungsrute gekauft und proebiers mit brandungsangeln bootsangeln und spinnfischen,sowei vlt. mit ein wenig stippfischen auf meeräschen!

mfg

Johannes


----------



## s3nad (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Ibiza*

Auch wenn der Thread älteren Jahrgangs ist bedanke ich mich bei dir pesca.
Hat mir einige gute Anhaltspunkte gegeben was ich so einpacken muss für Ibiza, Anfang bis Mitte August an der Westküste.

Papiere habe ich bereits online erworben und ausgedruckt.
Jetzt noch MeFo Blinker bestellen und paar flach laufende wobbler und/oder stickbaits....


----------

